# Acid Rain Fuzz Mockup Pedal - Inspired by fig



## music6000 (Mar 4, 2022)

This is a PedalPCB Original Design, *fig *approved!!!


----------



## music6000 (Mar 4, 2022)

*fig* Build report available here:




__





						PedalPCB Acid Rain Fuzz
					

I had posted pictures of a couple of builds on another thread, but a few folks pointed out to me they really belong here :)  This is an original BuggFX design, and in my opinion, this is how an Si fuzz pedal should sound. The Baxandall TS gives you great leverage to play through chords or saw...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------

